# Just took this picture!!



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Are we all nuts about our poodles or what? Let's see some pictures.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Love the eyes. He looks like such a happy dog.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

took this a couple of weeks ago on the back porch.










Fell asleep on the couch with her Lamb Chop after a bath.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

OMG! I love it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Clipped Pearl's face ten minutes ago...


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Penny you are so beautiful, and got so big. What a Lady you are turning into.
Peal I love your clean shaved face, and your color is magnificent.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

*pics before leaving Zo*


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Not looking as nice as Brandon, Penny and Pearl this fine Monday morning but grooming day is not til tomorrow but "HAPPY MONDAY!" my friends!!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Suddenly said:


> Are we all nuts about our poodles or what? Let's see some pictures.



He looks so happy! Such a big smile!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jack a-snooze in my lap


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Zoe, looking good little girl. Molly, you are adorable, looks like you're thinking about what you can get your paws into, and Jack you sweet boy, did you have any good dreams?
Thanks all.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

It's amazing how different each of these poodles look; all beautiful and very much loved, though!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Sunny -- yesterday*

A couple random shots from yesterday; took him into the office on Sunday - you can tell he was pretty bored with the whole office experience (except the glass elevator -- did NOT like that!). He has gotten a little braver on the rocks by the lake -- not totally (tail down) but easing into it!!! Probably looking for geese!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunny has certainly stolen my heart. What a magnificent dog Sunny is!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Quinn keeping her vigilant watch over the neighborhood...


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Liljaker, what a beauty. Love the picture at water.
Quinn what a face, you are so beautiful and I like that your guarding your home.
Hugs to all these fabulous poodles.???


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Everyone has such beautiful happy poodles!!

Here's one of my boys


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Michelle said:


> Everyone has such beautiful happy poodles!!
> 
> Here's one of my boys


Everyone has such gorgeous poodles, but this sleeping shot of both is just precious!!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Brandon you handsome boy! Here is me today fresh after a groom! 
















I just love a freshly-shaved face ?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I caught Chagall going for a walk in the woods! The photo quality is poor, but his posture is good, don't ya' think?


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Mom2zoe, I'd like to curl yet up with you.Kayfabulous6 you are absolutely adorable. Nothing like a clean face.
Chagall, boy would I love to play with you. I wonder if I can stand up like you? It looks so pretty where you are. 
Brandon sends poodle hugs.???????


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Here are a few of my gal Stella
P.S. the upside down, puppy tummy pose is her "show dog" look!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Stella I love your coat. It looks so full. You're such a pretty girl.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Lounging in with Flower and Cappi


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow Flower and Capps look so relaxed. How beautiful!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

*Our girl*

Love all your photos! Would love to put one on, but just can't seem to figure it out yet :beat-up:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Don't worry Caddy let us know if we can help.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

All cleaned up with somewhere to go this weekend


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

kayfabulous6, that second photo - Bug gives me that exact expression quite often! lol 

I LOVE that picture, it deserves to be in a frame.

I am loving these photos, what a nice way to waste, I mean, spend time at work.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Pool Ann such cool pictures.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Brandon is always the happiest dog. ?


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok, here are my girls!:act-up:


----------

